# Kindersitz für MTB ohne Gepäckträger



## Steppenwolf CR (6. April 2012)

Sollte für ein Scott Genius Carbon MTB sein, also ohne Gepäckträger.
Der Sitz sollte in einem sehr guten Zustand sein...

Muß man auf den Durchmesser des Sattelrohres achten? Habe nämlich ein 34,?mm.


----------



## Fifumo (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
würde mich mal schlau machen ob das mit dem Carbon überhaupt geht. Wenn ja, und Du nicht weit weg von mir wohnst, kannst Du Dir einen Sitz abholen, musst nur die Adapter besorgen für den Sattelstützendurchmesser.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf CR (6. April 2012)

Leider zu weit weg (Saarland). Das mit der Stütze habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Denke, da werde ich ne Alustütze nehmen... Was hast Du für einen Sitz?


----------



## Crop Circle (6. April 2012)

Um was für einen Sitz geht es hir? Kann mal jemand einen Link einstellen?
Im ersten Post steht Sattelrohr und im zweiten und dritten Post Sattelstütze. Es gibt doch keine Kindersitze für die Sattelstütze, oder?


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2012)

Also ich habe letzten Sommer, bei mir vorm Haus, einen gesehen dem ist dadurch das Rohr sauber abgetrennt wurden und das Kind lag dann hinterm Rad auf dem Gehsteig! 
Ist zum Glück nichts weiter passiert aber ich würde dem nicht trauen und bei nem Plastikbike wohl noch weniger!


----------



## Steppenwolf CR (7. April 2012)

STOP! Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass der Sitz an der Stütze fixiert wird (Römer Jockey Comfort), ABER er wird am Rahmen (Sattelrohr) befestigt. Musste mich zuerst einlesen.


----------



## Fifumo (7. April 2012)

..........da hab ich ja für Durcheinader gesorgt. Ich meinte natärlich das Sattelrohr, an der Stütze hat der Sitz nichts verloren. Aber auch am Sattelrohr aus Carbon würde ich persönlich nie einen Kindersitz befestigen. Das ist schon ganz schön Kraft, die da durch Hebel und Dynamik erzeugt wird. Drum: Mach Dich richtig schlau ob das geht. Dann lieber eine günstige Alugurke gekauft zum Kinderfahren.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## Hoppes (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir für den Zweck den Sitz hier (WeeRide) gekauft und bin echt hoch zufrieden:
http://www.weeride.de/shop/page/14?shop_param=
Kommt zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Das Kind sitzt dann vor einem, zwischen den Armen. Paßt auch gut bei einem fully. Hatte mir den Sitz geholt da ich nicht noch extra ein 2. bike kaufen wollte und ein Anhänger nicht in Frage kam.
Hatte ihn an einem 07er SX Trail montiert bzw. normalerweise an dem Trekkingrad meiner Frau.


----------



## poldi222 (30. Mai 2012)

Hatte mal ein Rotwild RCC06 und wollte auch mal etwas für's Kind haben. Da hab ich die mal kontaktiert und ich bekam sofort eine Rote Karte! Ein Sitz für das Sattelrohr bzw. Sattelstütze/Hinterbau ist am RCC06 verboten (innen konifiziert und so). Wer also sein Carbon und sein Kind gefährden möchte könne es tun. Und das RCC06 war nicht gerade Leichtbau!

@Hoppes. So etwas hätte ich gern gehabt. Aber nun fahren sie selbst  (6 und 8 Jahre)


----------



## lordpoldy (30. Mai 2012)

Der hier ist für Mountainbikes gemacht.... Aber auch kein schnäppchen


----------



## Gehhilfe (26. September 2012)

WeeRide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husefak (27. September 2012)

Moin!
Sitz hinten geht aufgrund der Gewichtsverteilung überhaupt nicht! Und da Du sicherlich keine Trails runterballern willst, kann die Lösung eigentlich nur ein Anhänger sein.
Weeride & Co. halte ich da für weit weniger sinnig und sicher.
VG
Christian


----------

